# Waterfalls lodge



## Zkovach1175 (Mar 29, 2017)

im headed there next years and was curious if anyone had any tips, tricks , or reviews of this place? It's 2 hours east of the soo bridge near Spanish Ontario.


----------



## ForestvilleJack (Apr 25, 2007)

When I saw your post it brought back a lot of bad memories. I went bear hunting in 2000 at this place. I have hunted and fished all over the US and Canada and this was the worst experience I ever had. My buddies and me laugh about it now but this place is a joke.

PM if you want more details


----------



## frenchriver1 (Jul 5, 2005)

Seems the recent reviews of the place are pretty good.


----------



## Horgasz (Feb 16, 2011)

I just recommended Airivanhoe.com to a post above. 16 years we are going there from the Metro Detroit area. Longer drive from the Soo.Wort it . G;


----------



## Zkovach1175 (Mar 29, 2017)

Horgasz said:


> I just recommended Airivanhoe.com to a post above. 16 years we are going there from the Metro Detroit area. Longer drive from the Soo.Wort it . G;


So do u guys cross over to Canada for the Detroit bridge/tunnel?


----------

